# Hättet ihr sie erkannt? Zeichenvideos von mir!



## Jafeth2007 (26. März 2007)

Hallo ihr,

ich bin neu hier, will mich aber gleich mal vorstellen mit folgenden Videos.
Mein größtes Hobby (was ich auch schon beruflich gemacht habe und auch teilweise noch mache) ist das Zeichnen und die Malerei.

Hier einige Werke von mir, sie dürfen gern kommentiert werden, ich bin für alles offen! Lächel

Achso und wer mag, kann gern auch posten, ab welcher Sekunde er den Star erkannt hat, den ich gezeichnet habe.

http://tinyurl.com/29selq

Noch nicht genug? Smile

http://tinyurl.com/22tlwe

Mal etwas ganz anderes:

http://tinyurl.com/yte9uh

Oder das:

http://tinyurl.com/ypm9ml


Und das hier nur mal zum Spaß:

http://tinyurl.com/2xktju


Und das hier auch just for fun Smile

http://www.metacafe.com/watch/490938/how...nny_alien_face/

Und zuletzt 

http://tinyurl.com/2lohbp

Falls jemand an noch mehr Videos interessiert ist, freu ich mich über jeden, der auf meinem blog vorbeischaut! http://www.artvideos.blogspot.com
Kommentieren solltet ihr aber ruhig hier, ich möchte keinesfalls user "klauen" oder sonstwas, sondern nur ein wenig Quatschen über eins der schönsten Sachend der Welt:
Zeichnen Smile

Viele Grüße
Jafeth

//Anm. d. Red.: Thema in Creative Lounge verschoben


----------



## Nil18 (26. März 2007)

Wirklich wirklich gut gezeichnet, gefällt mir irrsinnig gut!
Vorallem Superman und Spiderman 
Respekt und weiter so!


----------



## Jay (26. März 2007)

Geil...ich hab mir nur das erste angesehn, weil ichs grad etwas eilig hab hier, aber sieht super aus, unverkennbar Nicholson.

Ich selbst bin kein großer Zeichner, daher sag ich mal nur, weiter so


----------



## cromek 20 (26. März 2007)

Was mich völlig umhaut, ist wie sicher du mit dem Stift bist. Keine Ellipsen, oder Hilfslinien. Du triffst den Strich direkt. So brauch wegen der Punktzahl gar nicht lange rechnen, da klicke ich einfach auf die höchste. Und dabei hab ich noch nicht einmal ein schlechtes Gewissen. Ist echt super! Habe mal versucht dein Alter anhand deiner Hände abzulesen, und würde dich noch recht jung einschätzen, so um die 20. Was mich ein wenig irritiert, weil ich ( nur ein Knubbelnasenzeichner ) anhand der Qualität der Zeichnung, noch eine Dekade drauflegen würde. 
*Nachtrag: Ach hier gibt es ja keine Sternchen. Egal: * * * * *


----------



## Stygies VIII (27. März 2007)

Solide Arbeit, mehr nicht.

Wenn man aber die _Geschwindigkeit_, in der das Ganze gemacht wird, mit einbezieht, wird die Sache schnell von "solide" zu "Sehr gut".

Ich will mir nicht ausmalen (haha! Wortwitz! Schenkelklopfer! Bitte einen Karnevals- Tusch!), wie deine Bilder aussehen, wenn du dir mal wirklich Zeit nimmst.

Dickes "Daumen Hoch" von mir.


----------



## Amarezza (3. April 2007)

hm mich hauts nich um ... 
okay es geht schnell und ich hab mir auch fast immer nur das ende des videos angeguckt aber das sind mehr skribbels als alles andere ... obwohl nein das nehm ich zurück ... 
man sieht das du eine geübte hand hast im zeichnen keine frage aber da geht doch noch mehr nichtwahr? ^^ wie wärs mit kunstwerken von dir keine schnellskitzen ich wette die sehen dann gut aus 
nich übel nehmen


----------



## netsrac91 (3. April 2007)

Du hast Talent. Wirklich sehr gut. Wenn du dir mehr Zeit nimmst und dann noch am Rechner arbeitest kommt vielleicht ja mal sowas dabei raus 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uk2sPl_Z7ZU


----------

